# Do R1? Is it possible? How?



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Tell me when it's feasible to R1 a raft? Is it something you do often? Is it only for getting a raft through a tough rapid? Does it work well?

What kind of boats? Mini me, max, shredder?


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

We used to do it as part of raft guide training for paddle rafts. I think it might be fun in anything you mentioned, if you're so inclined. Works like a canoe, although it takes more oomph to the off side. You can also switch sides. It will teach you to read water if it doesn't frustrate you into giving up.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I sure as hell can't paddle my paddlecat in a straight line. I can get through rapids alright but how would you ever paddle through the pools? From my canoeing days I understand the j stroke but that has minor effect. Last time I had a swimmer I resorted to paddling off the bow. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow...this isn't a troll, your for real?

Yes, you can absolutely R1. Where I'm from you see more people solo in a shredder than r2. It's a wonderful feeling pushing a empty raft, each stoke does so much. I like the puma and paddlecats for r1 boats but I've done alot of it in a 13' otter also.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Paul7 said:


> I sure as hell can't paddle my paddlecat in a straight line. I can get through rapids alright but how would you ever paddle through the pools? From my canoeing days I understand the j stroke but that has minor effect. Last time I had a swimmer I resorted to paddling off the bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Shredders are wayyyyy faster than my cat in flat water. Because you put all your weight on one tube it sits low in the water and the river does the work for you. In a cat the water just rushes under you.


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

I find R1 is a great experience and makes you a better boater overall. However, it depends in when and where, we were R1ing the Minturn Mile when it was in, I wanted to do Dowd Chute, but i missed the window, it would have to be less than 3 feet imo. Numbers would be really nice right now, but you better know all the lines, Browns canyon would probably be a great place to start or better yet, I'd say Parkdale. Its my goal to do both numbers and the Gorge eventually, but again, at lower flows, with a buddy or two (they could be in rafts or kayaks, but are there to help you if needed. Also, I've guided on the Ark for 12 years, so i know all the lines at various flows. Just don't go to high water or you could be sorry, because thats when the river will really push you around, an old buddy would put a heavy cooler in the front as a ballast, but I don't think its needed. Cheers, and with anything else in boating take it easy to begin with and go with solid people who could help you out.
SYOTR.
Other great sections could be gore creek, some sections of clear creek, middle eagle, lower eagle, just avoid any sections with a ton of flat water in windy conditions, ha you'll be blown back to the put in. And my vessel is a 10' White Hyside Mini Max.
Oh and be ready to High side like a spider monkey.


----------



## Trejos (Oct 29, 2012)

Get your J stroke dialed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

This guy slays it r1-

http://youtu.be/LjjH5xNA7KA



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

There is a guy in Portland Oregon named Martin Orlik that has R-1'ed a 13' Aire down the upper Clackamas pretty successfully, he even got stuck in the hole at Carter falls and got out. I'll see if I can find a link...


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

I spent an afternoon R1-ing my 14' RMR in one of the Salida play waves at low water. It was good practice for getting the feel of my rig, and a lot of fun too.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Best technique I've found is to get your belly on the front tube and forward paddle from there. Doing J strokes from the regular guide position is way too tiring.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I appreciate all the responses, and I am serious about how effective the R1 could be.

That video has me sold.

My plan is to R1 over nighter's like the salt, etc... With my gear. I think it will be easiest way for me to go.

I will try out some day trips and see how it goes, I think I'm going to start with Shoshone.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Let me know when you head out to Shoshone, I'll fire up some r1 in my mini max with ya. I also found that r1 at a playwave is a good way to get a feel for boat control, propelling your boat in current, dump trucking, and the rotisserie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

The video dosent answer a lot for me, I find that my paddlecat is fairly predictable to r1 in moving water, and rapids. I simply can't paddle it across pools. This may be exaggerated by how well the boat turns even compared to the small rafts.

I am familiar with the J stroke but it seems to take a very demanding j stroke to keep it straight. I have had better luck just holding my blade in the under current. I hope I can figure it out as it seems like a lot of fun. 

I've tried to find some resources online describing techniques with little success. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I fail to see why you'd give up the power of a pair of oars, unless it were for a highly maneuverable boat like say, a kayak.

Maybe if a lot of portages were expected.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Simple because I have a Ford focus with a company gas card. No room for frame and oars, I'd be fired if I strapped stuff on the roof. Plus I'd just like to be able to do it, for those times I have a swimmer. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good cause! However, r1 with much weight is no fun. I'd go as light as possible, which is probably already in order due to the smallish company car. Obviously not having a frame makes securing gear a pain. I'd install a few extra d rings and get a net if your running a small raft or get a airtight inflatables dry bag which is made to fit shredder size boats. 

Have fun! Practice with a empty boat and play with prying off the tube at the end of a stoke, I like to j stroke with a pry. Ultimately working with the river is key.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

http://youtu.be/569045LN51s


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bellotti (Nov 16, 2008)

https://youtu.be/V_O-MflnFn4


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Dave Frank said:


> I fail to see why you'd give up the power of a pair of oars...


Because frames and oars are not only heavy but also clunky to schlep around. They are not necessary everywhere. 

In my commercial days, my way to deal with the summer doldrums was to see how FEW paddle strokes I needed to call from my passengers. I never counted them, but I swear I could get a 6 load from fish bridge to the railroad crossing with under 30 strokes, probably less. The de-rig was easier to boot. I've R-1ed the kids and their friends through class 2 with nobody else paddling many times. So ya, R-1 is a viable option, even with others aboard.

Yes the J-stroke is hefty in a R-1, but this is not a canoe. The technique I use in place of a J-stroke is more of a lever where the tube of the boat is the fulcrum, as K2 describes. I also sit off the very back of the raft rather than on a 'hind quarter'. The farther away from the center of the boat you are it is easier to spin the boat. Sitting toward the middle gives you more forward/backward leverage. 

In R-2 we would more often run in a diagonal position rather than side by side. This allows to spin on the dime while maintaining capability for efficient forward/ backward movement. 

There are lots of ways to skin this cat.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Learch said:


> There is a guy in Portland Oregon named Martin Orlik that has R-1'ed a 13' Aire down the upper Clackamas pretty successfully, he even got stuck in the hole at Carter falls and got out. I'll see if I can find a link...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwLjygMIm8Y


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's another good one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktLqvLDoTUo


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

I think it is safe to say that it is possible. I think it would be a whole lot easier in a paddlecat as shown in some of the other videos.


----------



## Oc1paddler (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't get it? Its a good skill to have when your partner falls out but...............Why wouldn't you row if you were by yourself? You can't punch holes, You can't paddle flat stretches with a big head wind. Why do it?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Oc1paddler said:


> I don't get it? Its a good skill to have when your partner falls out but...............Why wouldn't you row if you were by yourself? You can't punch holes, You can't paddle flat stretches with a big head wind. Why do it?


As much as I pride my self in being able to take an oar frame down really skinny stuff, eventually you can't do it, if you want to run some things in a raft or cat you have to paddle, and if your by yourself... The issue of the amount of weight you have to carry in can also be a deciding factor.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Last time on the Alberton Gorge a kayaker asked to borrow our boat at Fang. He r1ed into the rapid and surfed the crap out of it. It blew my mind the speed and ease and skill was inspiring, all on one tube. It's less functional than rowing but possibly a shit ton of fun. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Oc1paddler said:


> I don't get it? Its a good skill to have when your partner falls out but...............Why wouldn't you row if you were by yourself? You can't punch holes, You can't paddle flat stretches with a big head wind. Why do it?


I think it's a niche thing, a good skill to have. I don't think people are going to go out and R-1 a lot of things, but these smaller rivers, or fast moving rivers with no flatwater, it looks like a lot of fun to me. The video I posted is a backyard run for me, there is about 15 miles of good whitewater with very short pools between pretty good whitewater. It's a good fit for R-1'ing a smaller raft, it's really fun to R-2 a Super Puma up there (I've done it) and now I kind of want to try an R-1 trip up there like Martin did just to see if I can.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Oc1paddler said:


> I don't get it? Its a good skill to have when your partner falls out but...............Why wouldn't you row if you were by yourself? You can't punch holes, You can't paddle flat stretches with a big head wind. Why do it?


Says the open canoeist.

I used to get the same type of response back home when I'd show up at putins with my cat. Not many people row in the mid Atlantic and as such are clueless about that form of boating. Curtis and I were questioned many times on the upper yough by people that thought they knew what they were talking about. 

In flat water a solo shredder is faster than a cat...I know it's mind boggling but it's a fact. Even in a head wind, because in a cat you sit up so high, a shredder is faster. As far as punching holes...who the hell need to? You're in an empty raft, you can high side like a spider monkey. Surfing r1 is the best part of the experience. And honestly if it's not a 14' boat eating monster hole you won't have any issues. Big holes are collisions, the less mass the less inertia means you don't hit things as hard. The boat wants to go up instead of in.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Because it is a TON of FUN!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

